
MIT cuts relationship with Huawei and ZTE over alleged sanction violations - thaleshonda
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/04/mit-cuts-working-relationship-with-huawei-and-zte-over-alleged-sanction-violations/
======
systemBuilder
As an MIT grad, I am pretty certain they used up the last penny of their last
grant, so with ZTE near bankrupcy, and HUAWEI radioactive these last 9 months,
this was a convenient time to make an announcement as the MIT PR director had
nothing else to do and had free time on their hands ...

